# Mover un motor electrico con el movimiento de una parte del cuerpo



## fergavo (Jun 9, 2009)

Buenas noches queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito como para poder mover un motor electrico o producir un voltaje aunque sea minimo para luego amplificarlo que se genere a traves del movimiento de un musculo del cuerpo humano, lo necesito para fines propios por un problema de inmovilidad de mi mama.
Quien sea le estaria desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 9, 2009)

Si puedes explicarte más para poder opinar. (Como por ejemplo, qué tanto se puede mover el músculo, si ese músculo puede hacer movimientos diferentes o sólo en un sentido, etc.)


----------



## karl (Jun 9, 2009)

Lo que he visto al respecto son sistemas que requieren de "amplificador de instrumentación", que son arreglos de op amps puestos para eliminar ruidos electricos indeseados, esta señal amplificada se usa para controlar (por medio de circuiteria diseñada ex profeso), actuadores como motores, puertas, sillas de ruedas o protesis.

Como menciona zaiz, se necesitan saber más detalles del problema para poder dar una solución valida.
(por ejemplo, no es lo mismo diseñar un sistema para Stephen Hawking que solo puede mover un pulgar, que para alguien que nada más necesita un actuador que le permita cerrar la mano)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

fergavo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito como para poder mover un motor electrico o producir un voltaje aunque sea minimo para luego amplificarlo que se genere a traves del movimiento de un musculo del cuerpo humano, lo necesito para fines propios por un problema de inmovilidad de mi mama.
> Quien sea le estaria desde ya muy agradecido.



Lo que pides no es naaada facil... pero se puede lograr.... primero debes considerar que la señal debe ser amplificada varias veces y filtrada otras tantas para poder lograr una medicion practica... 

Abajo te dejo un diagrama a bloques de la adecuacion que le tienes que hacer a la señal, por alli tengo el circuito que pides pero necesito buscarlo entre todos mis documentos...


----------



## fergavo (Jun 10, 2009)

Mira mi mama se quedo con poca movilidad en un brazo y pensaba que si con el poco movimiento que ella hace se podria de alguna manera amplificar ese microvoltaje para poder mover un tipo brazo o algo parecido enganchado en su brazo para poder ayudar a sus movimientos.
Queria que al mover x ejemplo un musculo del brazo pueda accionar algun motor electrico o dar corriente para poder hacerlo.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## dEREK (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola amigo , yo estoy realizando algo parecido pero me baso en ondas cerebrales ya que vendria ser la raiz del problema.


----------



## karl (Jun 10, 2009)

lo menos dificil ahi es usar un detector de tensión, que mida la resistencia en el brazo, indicativo de que hace algún esfuerzo, pero si el movimiento es limitado y debil no va a ayudar en mucho.

básicamente lo que quieres hacer es un exoesqueleto para su brazo, vas a necesitar recoger señales mioelectricas (de milivolts), que se recogen con estampas conductoras sobre la piel, y luego amplificarlas para ver si con ello puedes disparar motores.
las estampas son básicamente pedazos de papel aluminio con cinta adhesiva medica encima (millipore o algo similar), humedecido con agua y bicarbonato para mejorar la conductividad.
Necesitas un electrodo para cada musculo que se pueda mover y un electrodo unico "comun" para tener una referencia "de tierra", y que cancele el ruido electrico no deseado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

Aqui te dejo el medidor de señal mioelectrica que te puede servir para tu aplicacion....


----------



## zaiz (Jun 10, 2009)

fergavo dijo:
			
		

> Mira mi mama se quedo con poca movilidad en un brazo y pensaba que si con el poco movimiento que ella hace se podria de alguna manera amplificar ese microvoltaje para poder mover un tipo brazo o algo parecido enganchado en su brazo para poder ayudar a sus movimientos.
> Queria que al mover x ejemplo un musculo del brazo


A qué te refieres con un músculo, mueve el brazo? puedes describir el movimiento del músculo, cómo es, si solo se aprecia que el músculo se mueve o si puede desplazarlo y qué tanto?
Porque así como lo describes, entiendo que lo puede desplazar un poco. 
Ahora, cuál es el movimiento puede hacer que le cause la menos molestia posible, porque supongo que se trata de que no tenga que esforzarse mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> A qué te refieres con un músculo, mueve el brazo? puedes describir el movimiento del músculo, cómo es, si solo se aprecia que el músculo se mueve o si puede desplazarlo y qué tanto?
> Porque así como lo describes, entiendo que lo puede desplazar un poco.
> Ahora, cuál es el movimiento puede hacer que le cause la menos molestia posible, porque supongo que se trata de que no tenga que esforzarse mucho.
> 
> Saludos.



No importa que musculo sea mientras pueda moverlo a voluntad... el circuito que puse detecta el impulso electrico muscular, lo filtra y lo amplifica lo suficiente para que pueda ser usado en una aplicacion practica.... nosotros usabamos este circuito para hacer protesis  electronicas en pacientes con amputaciones...


----------



## dEREK (Jun 11, 2009)

El circuito es genial ...pero si explicaras un poco el circuito fuera aun mas grandioso.


----------



## fergavo (Jun 11, 2009)

Ante todo muchisimas gracias,y el movimiento es del brazo muy poco unos 30 grados ya que no tiene fuerza como para seguir flexionandolo, entonces este circuito mioelectrico me viene espectacular, tendrias la forma de la plaqueta con los componentes incluidos si podria ser y una duda, la entrada de señal tiene 3 puntas y una es la masa las otras dos que son?, hay alguna explicacion de este esquema?
Desde ya te lo agradesco


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

El funcionamiento es muy simple... conectas los electrodos + y - al musculo que quieres medir, y el electrodo de tierra a algun otro musculo lejos del musculo que estes midiendo y que no se contraiga cuando contraigas el medido

Posteriormente la señal pasa a un amplificador de instrumentacion (U1) que amplifica la señal 100 veces, despues a un filtro notch de 60 Hz formado por U2 A y B, para eliminar ruidos de interferencia electrica, despues pasa a un filtro pasabanda (U2:C y U2D) de 60 a 500 Hz por que es el rango de señal que nos interesa medir, y de alli a un segundo amplificador y a un filtro pasa altos para incrementar el orden de filtrado

Con U4 se calcula el RMS de la señal obtenida y filtrada y la salida se filtra y se amplifica (U3:C y U3) para dejar una señal positiva cuyo nivel depende de la intensidad de la señal de entrada, esa señal la pueden aplicar a algun comparador que ejecute la accion o a algun micro para alguna otra aplicacion

Desafortunadamente no cuento con el PCB... pero despues me pongo a trabajar en uno para subirlo a mi pagina web...  

Saludos...

PS.- recuerden que entre mas grande el musculo mejor por que da mas señal electrica....


----------



## fergavo (Jun 11, 2009)

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda y de toda la gente, si otros quieren opinar o dejar tambien circuitos ningun problema.
Te mantendre al tanto de como me ha ido con tu circuito.


----------



## fergavo (Jun 17, 2009)

Podrias pasarme tu pagina web para consultarla, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.nyxmexico.com pero en este momento la ando remodelando 

Si quieres postea tus dudas por aqui y te las voy resolviendo....


----------



## fergavo (Jul 4, 2009)

Queria saber en el diagrama que me enviaste en donde dice "salida señal" que tipo de salida es?, si se puede colocar un motor para que este se accione o que valor de voltaje tiene de salida si hay que amplificarlo despues?.
Y si alguien probo este circuito para saber si realmente funciona, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2009)

El circuito esta probado, como ya comente mas arriba usabamos ese circuito para activar protesis motorizadas en pacientes con amputaciones. Ahora la salida no esta pensada para activar un motor directamente, de hecho si la monitoreas con un osciloscopio te daras cuenta que no es una CD perfecta, es una especie de "ruido" de entre 2 y 3 Vp y rango de frecuencia de 70 a 500Hz aproximadamente

Esto es debido a que la señal muscular no es perfecta, el musculo en realidad esta "vibrando" para mantener la fuerza y el circuito hace lo que puede para amplificar esa señal muscular, si quieres purificarla un poco mas tienes que pasarla por un proceso de filtrado extra... pero eso ya depende de paciente a paciente...


----------



## fergavo (Jul 5, 2009)

Segun me contestaron este circuito no es lo que realmente necesito, lo que me interesa es un circuito capaz de mover un motor electrico de corriente continua con la deteccion de un movimiento muscular, estuve buscando por todos lados pero no encuentro lo que necesito, si alguien me puede mandar otro circuito o orientarme a traves de alguna pagina de internet o cualquier otro tipo de ayuda, desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## karl (Jul 6, 2009)

hay unos sensores llamados galgas extensiometricas (sensores de torsión), estos cambian de resistencia conforme se tuerce un pedazo de plástico que tiene cables integrados, un sensor así detectaria el movimiento del brazo, esa señal (los grados de movimiento que tiene tu mamá), puedes usarla para disparar un motor, el que moveria el brazo, cuando quiera que se pare, que regrese a una posicion neutra (por ejemplo, relajar su brazo), y cuando quiera que baje que vuelva a flexionarlo, ahora un toggle hace que el brazo se mueva en dirección contraria.


----------



## Stark (Feb 3, 2010)

creo q ya nadie ve este tema pero me gustaria saber si la etapa final del circuito q puso Chico3001 puede entregar una señal analogica proporcional a la contraccion del musculo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2010)

efectivamente... el nivel de CD que sale del circuito es proporcional a la fuerza que se ejerce en el musculo, pero tambien es proporcional a la fuerza inerente del musculo y a la distancia entre los electrodos


----------



## dracirius (Mar 27, 2010)

Quisiera implementar este circuito para un proyecto de la escuela, para poder mover simplemente un motor de dc, quisiera preguntarle a usted que puso el diagrama donde consiguió los amplificadores AD620 Y AD736? alguna pagina de internet donde podría comprarlos que me recomiende? además comenta que la señal de salida no es completamente de dc y hay que filtrarla verdad?

saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2010)

En la wiki hay una pagina dedicada a proveedores de electronica

La señal no es perfectamente DC debido a la pulsacion naural del musculo, pero se puede tratar de filtrar aun mas usando comparadores y capacitores, solo que eso ya depende del tipo de aplicacion que le quieras dar...


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 2, 2010)

fergavo dijo:


> Segun me contestaron este circuito no es lo que realmente necesito, lo que me interesa es un circuito capaz de mover un motor electrico de corriente continua con la deteccion de un movimiento muscular, estuve buscando por todos lados pero no encuentro lo que necesito, si alguien me puede mandar otro circuito o orientarme a traves de alguna pagina de internet o cualquier otro tipo de ayuda, desde ya muchisimas gracias



Noto que no tenes demaciada idea de lo que tenes que hacer (sin animo de ofender). Este circuito te viene al pelo, lo unico que te falta es la etapa de potencia para los motores. No vas a encontrar nunca (o casi nunca) el circuito exacto que necesitas para tus fines. Vos aca ya tenes la parte de deteccion del movimiento muscular que es lo mas dificil. Etapas de potencia hay para tirar para arriba, sin duda en este mismo foro vas a encontrar lo que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## luztob16 (May 6, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> En la wiki hay una pagina dedicada a proveedores de electronica
> 
> La señal no es perfectamente DC debido a la pulsacion naural del musculo, pero se puede tratar de filtrar aun mas usando comparadores y capacitores, solo que eso ya depende del tipo de aplicacion que le quieras dar...



Hola, primero felicitart super bueno el diagra del  medidor de señal mioelectrico, me puedes ayudar talvez sugieriendome unos amplificadores que cumplan las mismas funciones que el amplificador AD620 y el AD8736, me es muy dificil encontrar en mi país y necesito para un proyecto similar leer las señales que emiten el cuerpo humano, tengo los electrodos pero nose como generar los voltajes negativos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 7, 2010)

Cualquier OPAMP de instrumentacion sirve, o si no los consigues puedes armar uno usando 3 OPAMPs de buena calidad

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_de_instrumentación


----------



## luztob16 (May 7, 2010)

Ok, listo gracias


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Cualquier OPAMP de instrumentacion sirve, o si no los consigues puedes armar uno usando 3 OPAMPs de buena calidad
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_de_instrumentaci%C3%B3n



Ese circuito lo he construido, pero no pude darle al offset la estabilidad que necesitaba. 
Finalmente usando el AD620 se me resolvió el problema. 
Que todo el circuito esté en un mismo chip es importante, por que encontrar dos opamp lo suficientemente idénticos para las entradas ya es cuestión de suerte. 

No digo que no se pueda hacer funcionar (con algo más de electrónica que la del diagrama) pero eso puede llevar un largo tiempo y dar bastantes dolores de cabeza. 

Saludos


----------



## luztob16 (May 13, 2010)

O puedes intentar con el amplificador TL084, tiene caracteristicas buenas como: rango de voltaje diferencial, polarización de entrada baja, salida de  proteccion contra cortocircuito, impedancia de entrada alta, cierre libre de operación


----------



## juniormonroy1988 (Oct 17, 2010)

buenas tardes amigo, estoy haciendo un proyecto para tomar señales del musculo, veo que dispones de el diseño, pero en mi pais los componentes saln un poco caro, queria saver si tu ya montastes ese circuito y lo provastes y si isrve 100% ya que debo estar seguro para compraro y he intentado simularlos con multisim y proteus pero no me simulan , lo he revisado varias veses pero ls simuladores como q no lo soportan,


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 18, 2010)

Como ya he comentado varias veces el circuito esta completamente probado,y funciona al 100%. Lo usamos en un proyecto de movimiento de protesis roboticas para pacientes con amputaciones

Es dificil que este tipo de circuitos puedan ser simulados ya que fue diseñado para amplificar frecuencias desde 50 hasta 250 Hz (si mal no recuerdo) pero discriminando unicamente la frecuencia de 60Hz


----------



## juniormonroy1988 (Nov 19, 2010)

buenas noches amigo, tu montastes con exito el circuito que nos compartio chico3001? que tal te quedo , como es la fuente, de -9 a 9 osea que ve 18? yo estoy tratando de montarlo pero n puedo consegior el ad736  , que señal le llega a ese componente y como podria reemplazarlo, podria usar un pic? por la convercion analoga digital? , como me recomendarias la logica


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 21, 2010)

el AD736 convierte al equivalente en DC del TrueRMS de la AC, esa misma funcion se puede hacer dentro de un PIC pero requiere de programacion, paciencia y un PIC rapido

Tambien se puede hacer con opamps pero se va a ir agrandando el circuito y entre mas grande mas posibilidade s hay de que le entre ruido que interfieran con la medicion de la señal... 

Lo recomendable es conseguir el AD736


----------



## bb1 (Nov 22, 2010)

fergavo dijo:


> Buenas noches queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito como para poder mover un motor electrico o producir un voltaje aunque sea minimo para luego amplificarlo que se genere a traves del movimiento de un musculo del cuerpo humano, lo necesito para fines propios por un problema de inmovilidad de mi mama.
> Quien sea le estaria desde ya muy agradecido.



Me temo amigo que crudo lo tienes. Hay consejos que he visto muy buenos. Incluso uno, de un moderador que ha apuntado un detalle muy necesario, la toma de tierra alejada y conectada en un punto alejado del cuerpo, pero sigo diciendo que crudo lo tienes, la "señal" que va a los músculos es de unos 40 Hz, lo que exige filtros activos de un orden alto que me temo que tendrás que estudiarlos bien e instrumentos de medida adecuados. Sin un osciloscopio por ejemplo vas completamente a oscuras.

Habría otra posibilidad y mejor que mover un motor, excitar directamente el músculo, naturalmente estudiando y con buen asesoramiento médico. De otra forma no lograrás nada.


----------



## julifar (Mar 10, 2011)

He estado leyendo atentamente este circuito pero me quedan algunas dudas perdon la ignorancia pero el el ad736 el pin 7, 4 y el 5 a donde van conectados gracias


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2011)

Acá te lo dice todo: 

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD736.pdf

Tomado de AQUI


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 29, 2011)

hola, a todos... me parece interesante el circuito posteado pero no logro conseguir el ad736, si alguien de colombia sabe donde lo puedo conseguir le agradezco o si lo puedo reemplazar por otro... tambien me suena la idea del pic pero hasta el momento no he podido hacer bien el calculo del valor rms... gracias de antemano..
saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 29, 2011)

'hola de nuevo, ya logre hacer el codigo en ccs para medir el valor RMS de una señal, pero solo sirve para señales periodicas (puesto que me baso en cuantas veces pasa por cero en un periodo), y aunque para una señal no periodica bastaria con hacer la sumatoria de las muestras al cuadrado durante un intervalo determinado de tiempo y luego dividir entre la cantidad e muestras... no se como probar si mi codigo esta bien puesto que no se como generar una señal de ese tipo en proteus y ademas primero debo conocer el valor RMS para compararlo con el obtenido con mi codigo...  alguna sugerencia?... gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2011)

Intenta implementando el 736 con operacionales.. es mas sencillo.... 

http://www.national.com/ms/LB/LB-25.pdf


----------



## sjuan (Jul 31, 2011)

chico, crees que con un INA145UA o un AD820ANZ pueda remplazar el AD736?

si no es así me podrías decir con cual de estos
http://www.dynamoelectronics.com/dynamo-tienda-virtual.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=21

son los que consigo en mi ciudad


----------



## janas11 (Oct 16, 2011)

me podrian ayudar a hallar el valor rms de una señal con un codigo en c

hola, sera que alguin me puede ayudar me puede ayudar con el codigo en C para hallar el valor rms de una señal


----------



## yesi (Abr 19, 2012)

hola soy nueva en este foro, necesito hacer un emg para un proyecto pero tengo problemas con el ruido. Vi que chico 30..... ya proporciono uno.

ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## elan550 (Sep 16, 2012)

hola yeni, te cuento, yo tengo ya armado un controlador mio-eléctrico para el control de un grado de liberdad de un manipulador robot, para esto yo tengo procesando dos canales de EMG simultáneamente, luego proceso las señales con el valor de RMS en tiempo real, detecto que musculo de los dos esta activo, en mi caso bíceps y el trisep, y con esto tomo la deicidio de mover el robot. todo esto lo tengo de manera verdaderamente muy integrada con la tecnología PSoC. si te interesa te lo mando al proyecto y con toda la info.



Para los que les interesa ya tengo todo lo que buscan, totalmente probado, todo lo del RMS y el procesamiento para disección y detección del musculo dominante, lo que estoy trabajando en este momento, es en detección de patrones del esfuerzo muscular con caracterización tiempo-frecuencia y con algoritmos genéticos para las decisiones de manera inteligente de la prótesis que se esta desarrollando, saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## lm555cn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola elan550, si no es molestia me gustaría conocer más al respecto de tu proyecto.  He visto los PSOC y me han llamado la atención.  Además me interesaría saber sobre el procesamiento de las señales en este tipo de aplicaciones.  Saludos.


----------



## masterxavi (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, me presento. Soy Javier, argentino residente en Mallorca. Estoy interesado en el desarrollo de un exoesqueleto para niños con dificultades motrices. Concretamente para las piernas. 
La parte mecánica en mi caso no tiene complicación alguna, de echo mi trabajo es construir equipos donde el mecanizado y automatismos está a la orden del día. 
En lo que estoy verde es en la programación, el circuito electrónico presentado por Chico me parece una excelente idea, la cual probaré también. Pero además me interesa el desarrollo de mi compatriota correntino, Elan550.
Si podés enviar información de tu trabajo, o bien lo que quieras compartir. te estaré eternamente agradecido. 
El hecho de censar dos músculos de la misma extremidad, pudiendo localizar cual es el dominante para tomar la decisión del movimiento me parece extraordinario . 

Intentaré contactar contigo por medio del foro para intercambiar información. 

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos

Xavi


----------



## arpm92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos y una mención a elan550,

Te escribo pues leyendo el tema "mover un motor eléctrico con el mov de una parte del cuerpo" me tope con tu comentario que cito:



> "hola yeni, te cuento, yo tengo ya armado un controlador mio-eléctrico para el control de un grado de liberdad de un manipulador robot, para esto yo tengo procesando dos canales de EMG simultáneamente, luego proceso las señales con el valor de RMS en tiempo real, detecto que musculo de los dos esta activo, en mi caso bíceps y el trisep, y con esto tomo la deicidio de mover el robot. todo esto lo tengo de manera verdaderamente muy integrada con la tecnología PSoC. si te interesa te lo mando al proyecto y con toda la info.
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que les interesa ya tengo todo lo que buscan, totalmente probado, todo lo del RMS y el procesamiento para disección y detección del musculo dominante, lo que estoy trabajando en este momento, es en detección de patrones del esfuerzo muscular con caracterización tiempo-frecuencia y con algoritmos genéticos para las decisiones de manera inteligente de la prótesis que se esta desarrollando, saludos a todos los del foro."



Muy interesante tu aporte. Acto seguido me gustaría me facilitaras la información que posees sobre el tema, pues ando desarrollando un modelo de prótesis basada en "músculos artificiales", poseo gran información al respecto, sin embargo, en búsqueda de la optimización me gustaría revisar el material que posees. 

Muchas gracias de ante mano y por tu tiempo.

Att: Alejandro Pérez. Estudiante de ing Electrónica, Universidad Simón Bolívar, Venezuela.


----------



## GEORGE747 (May 30, 2013)

hey, al circuito que nos ofrece Chico3001, podria usar unos TL084 que tengo bastantes sobevivientes, y se recomienda usar resistencias de precisión cierto? por que he intentado con puros TL084 y balla que es toda una lucha

[error de dedo y me han borrado el mensaje pero lo corrijo]


----------



## elan550 (May 31, 2013)

comento que no tengo problemas en pasar información del procesamiento que realice, que si bien es sencillo lo, resulto ser muy practico para obtener los primeros resultados sobre el manipulador robotico. se logro un dispositivo integrado por la tecnología aplicada PSoC, que fue uno de los objetivos para que en un futuro con un procesamiento ya inteligente, el controlador pueda estar sin problema y con buena autonomía sobre una prótesis que pueda desarrollase en la re guion de argentina de donde pertenezco, ya que por aquí las prótesis importadas son muy muy costosas.

Comento que el trabajo lo estoy colgando luego que sea aceptado en el Sabi (Congreso Argentino de Bio-Ingeniería) saludos.


----------



## GEORGE747 (May 31, 2013)

bien tengo 20 días para terminar el dispositivo, aunque en mi caso no es directamente para mover prótesis si no es un dispositivo genérico para el estudio de estas señales, se tomará una muestra de los mismos movimientos en una población y sacar un promedio para calibrar el software/dispositivo en base estudio, todos generamos señales diferentes pero similares si se tiene el promedio de estas señales de respuesta a movimientos específicos la calibración del sistema será mas sencilla pues ya se tiene un promedio de señales de referencia, a demás estas muestras se registran en una base de datos en linea de donde se estará almacenado continuamente un muestreo y promedio.
la clase usada ara la comunicación PC es USB 2.0 bulk, después de que se tenga la información completa se pasará a HDI, así la respuesta en el ordenador será como la de un mouse teclado etc.
otra de las aplicaciones para el sistema que diseño y que básicamente lo que me falta es la parte analógica, es la aplicación de los pequeñas señales electromiograficas de pacientes con ELA y sacarles el mayor provecho para adaptar sistemas económicos y mejorar sus vidas.
una vez tenga el sistema trabajando decentemente, subiré todo la información y las partes del codigo fuente libre utilizado a mi sitio web así como el acceso al muestreo para tomar referencias, para investigaciones de colaboradores en la red...

pero bueno, ya pedí el AD620 que es practicamente igual a INA128 pero ligeramente mas costoso, y pues fue el único que pude conseguir, ahora sobre los operacionales para el filtrado, solo tengo un montón de TL085 4 PIC18f45 un PIC18f2550 y ese es mi arsenal de integrado el reto es terminar en 20 dias para la presentación de proyectos en mi universidad así me prestarían los laboratorios de redes, electrónica, mecatronica todo el tiempo que quisiera con un permiso especial  pero antes tengo que mostrar algo "que valga la pena"
el software no es tanto problema pues soy programador C/C++ java y web... de hecho mi carrera en realidad es sistemas haha pero como todoñoño no me quedo con lo que está en mi retícula.

por cierto el firmware del pic lo tengo en CCS pensé en CX8 que funciona en linux pero acaba de salir y en realidad no leagarro mucho la onda, igual hice pruebas y el sftware funciona bien en java, un poco lento pero solo java 32bit en windows y en linux funciona mejor en C++ con la biblioteca libusb, a ver si en bacaciones hago una biblioteca .dll mas funcional para java que sea plataforma y funcione en 64bit

elan550, ya estuvieras publicando toda la información, si ya tienes un proyecto similar que funcionó, HERMANO!!! comparte


----------



## elan550 (May 31, 2013)

En poco me aceptan y lo subo, el tema es que como estoy como autor no lo puedo colocar hasta que me aprueben el referato por miedo a que lo vean en la red, tal ves es una pavada pero mejor espero, luego de unos días te paso todo, ya que no me dedico mas a esos temas, solo quiero recentar esto para tener mas punta je, saludos.


----------



## GEORGE747 (May 31, 2013)

okay, cierto, bien suerte con ello ,


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 1, 2013)

bien como yo si tengo prisas haha pues necesito que me digan que onda con mi diseño 
el filtro pasa bajos lo aplié un poco por que en realidad las señales vas de 100 Hz a 1kH

pero las mas importantes no sobrepasan los 700hz  ahora tengo todo los componentes  y antes de quemar los me gustaría que me dijeran en que ando mal. pues soy programador de software no soy 100% electrónico


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 2, 2013)

No se ven bien las letras... podrias publicarlo un poco mas grande?


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 3, 2013)

claro, deja cambio la resolución,



separé el circuito en 2 etapas (módulos) así cambiar el diseño para otro filtrado sería simplemente desconectar u montar el otro filtro...

dejo esquemáticos en un zip pues como imágenes son demasiado grandes


----------



## matisu007 (Jun 16, 2013)

Que tal, como te va. Disculpa que te moleste, pero no alcanzo a distinguir bien los valores de algunos componentes. No tendras una imagen mas clara? Gracias .


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 17, 2013)

en el zip esta la imagen enorme!!! descarga el zip


----------



## matisu007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Es verdad, muchas gracias!


----------



## GEORGE747 (Jun 17, 2013)

pero ese es el primer prototipo creo que mejoré el siguiente mañana haré pruebas en el laboratorio y os cuento



tengo una semana para hacer que el sistema funcione, si al menos tiene un grado de exito os comparto toda la información


----------



## potencian (May 5, 2014)

elan550, no te olvides de tu diseño final.


----------

